# Completed Tipple!!!



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Tipple is complete! Sorry for the pic's that are not oriented correctly. Was able to rotate them in the album, but unable to get them rotated on the hard drive and uploaded rotated correctly. Had to give up for now. Also disregard the blue tape. This is used to keep the coal buckets vertical before going into temporary storage lying horizontally.

_(Bad photo links edited out - see below for photos)_

Again, sorry about the pic's - a real pain if you ask me! I'll have to figure this one out.

Tbug


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

First, the URL you are using is...

http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/tbug/ 

That is incorrect. It should be...

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/tbug/

Second, after tbug/, you're specifying a folder name twice...

Tipple/Tipple/

Looking in your first class web space, there's only one Tipple folder. In order for what you're typing to work, there would have to be a second Tipple folder within the first Tipple folder. Such is not the case.

Third, there are no photos in the Tipple folder. In fact, it's completely empty.

As a 1st Class member, you can use the image insertion buttons on the Add Reply Editor. See this video tutorial[/b][/b] for a demo. If you have further questions or problems, pop me an email. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/1stClass/


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Let me try this again...



























Thanks Dwight!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work! 

-Brian


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job. Can't wait to see it planted in the ground.

Bob


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice going! And it's completed, too.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking tipple! I like the lighting too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

looks good! 

(for rotating pics i use MS "paint", the program every windows got. just rightclick picture, select "edit", rotate and save)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome Tbug. Gorgeous model of the Tipple! Great work!! It's almost a shame to put it outside.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice model. Great detail and ready to go.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Noyce work!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking tipple. I'd like to had one like it but the outdoors tears them up. Later RJD


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work. Very effective lighting and good night photos of it.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That was worth the wait! What an _exceptional_ model! Well done!!


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent! Do the coal buckets work? And what scale did you build it? 

Terl


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Superb job Tbug! The best Coal Tipple I've seen. I'll be saving these pics


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! What a great looking tipple!! You Sir, are a steely eyed railroad man! 
Best, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
GYT&S RR 
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR) 
Bouse, AZ


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Scale is 1:20.3, and loosely replicating the 75-ton Chama coal tipple. A sand tower to go alongside may be next. A water tank to go along w/ these was completed earlier in the year.

The bucket will tip, but is fixed at it's location (one down, one halfway up). I found myself building the buckets/ pulley system to function up and down too, but then decided that was getting carried away.

As far as planting outdoors, yes, that day will come further down the road when this thing called 'work' doesn't get in the way. At that point, building of the RR will commence somewhere within the 140-acres available. I'd like to be pushing dirt right now if you know what I mean! In the meantime, I build bits and pieces - and sometimes more - for when the time comes.

Again, thanks. Your words go a long way when building!

tbug


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

One word: Damn Inspirational (OK, two words but who's counting).


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Tbug:

Really, really nice--just exactly what I want. So I copied a pic of it.







Hope you don't mind!

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Tbug,

I've already posted once telling you the tipple is so good I'm stealing a copy of the finished building.

Is it too much to ask what the dimension from ground to highest peak? And the footprint: LxW between struts?

I'd be very grateful.

Les


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Les

Maybe this will be of help to you 1:1 plans.

*Tipple Plans*
File Format: PDF - File Size: 1MB
Left-click to open / Right-click to download


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Les, sorry it's taken so long to get back w/ dimensions. Unfortunately, I'm a thousand miles away from the Tipple, and will be for some time. Off the top of my head, it stands roughly 43" tall, 13 1/2" wide, and 17" deep. Those last two - width and depth - may be reversed. Scale is 1:20. Went very close to plans from ... http://ghostdepot.com/ . An enjoyable build!

tbug


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Tbug:

No problem! Steve the Moderator sent me a PDF file of a tipple, presumably the one like yours. I said, in my first post, 'if it was a problem, don't sweat it'. Or at least I hope I did.

Les


----------

